# 2008 Worldmark Elections



## mtribe (Aug 18, 2008)

It is that time of year again to prepare for the Worldmark Board of Directors elections.  The "other mtribe" is actually running for the BOD this year.  She is very busy in managing her candidate website replying to emails and does not get out to TUG very often.   Information about Marci Tribe as a candidate for Worldmark Board of Directors can be found at 
www.marci4worldmark.com and questions can be emailed to her directly at ***marci4worldmark*@*gmail.com (email adjusted to avoid bots) Please take a look here and at the official candidates section on the worldmark website.  https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/board/elections/2008/election_08.shtml  It is time that OWNERS run the club and we have an independent BOD

Thanks for your support 
Mike


----------



## mtribe (Oct 3, 2008)

Well election materials have been mailed out and the deadline for voting is drawing near.  Please Vote.  It is important that all owners express their opinions. Please read all the candidate statements and vote for the person who best matches your vision of what the club is and what you hope it will be.  Naturally I hope you will vote for Marci Tribe.  For a more detailed look at her positions look at my link below.  My own personal opinion is that due to the conflict of interest between Wyndham and the BOD you should NEVER give the BOD your proxy.  They already own enough Developer credits to sway the election.  In the last election they tried to hide that fact by including them in the "Owner Votes" tally.  

Mike


----------



## spatenfloot (Oct 5, 2008)

I gave Marci 2 votes.


----------



## mtribe (Oct 10, 2008)

spatenfloot said:


> I gave Marci 2 votes.



Thank you!  

Final Push........ ........Only two more weeks to go.   PLEASE VOTE owners input and participation is important regardless of which candidates you vote for.  are recommending that that everyone get their votes in by next weekend.


----------



## LLW (Oct 11, 2008)

*New This Year*

New this year:

1. Explicit from the Worldmark Board that if you are not going to personally attend the Annual Meeting on October 23, and do not assign a proxy holder, they will automatically have your proxy for 11 months, EVEN IF you vote both proposals yourself on line or by mail. Your personal vote would only be good for these 2 proposals for this time only - *THE BOARD WOULD AUTOMATICALLY HAVE YOUR PROXY FOR 11 MONTHS, IF YOU DON'T ASSIGN AN INDIVIDUAL OWNER AS YOUR PROXY.*

2. Per the Voting Instructions: "You are strongly encouraged to return your proxy (by mail or Internet) by October 16 to ensure sufficient time to notify your proxy holder that he/she holds your proxy" (_Voting Card, p.1, 6th reminder_). If you do not vote before October 16, unless you intend for the Wyndham-controlled, conflicted-of-interest Board to be your proxy holder, your vote might be lost. *VOTE BEFORE OCTOBER 16, EARLIER IF POSSIBLE! Do it today! It is October 11!*


----------



## mtribe (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your support.  The election is over and all we can do is wait.  Marci's speech at the Annual Owners Meeting was AWESOME.  The audience seemed very supportive and responsive .  She got by far the biggest cheers from the audience.  (even excluding the obvious wmowners support group sitting as a group in the corner)  Marci announced in the meeting that if not elected this year that she run again next year.  She hopes to build on her efforts, momentum and name recognition.   If you were unable to see the annual owners meeting PLEASE listen Marci's Speech at this link.

Thanks everyone for your support and with your help we will make our BOD accountable to owners and help ensure that our club is govered by owners For Owners


----------



## mtribe (Oct 30, 2008)

The Annual General Meeting of WorldMark, the Club was held on Thursday October 23 in Bellevue, Washington.  Gene Hensley gave his President's Message, which is roughly equivalent to the State of the Union address.  Click here to read Marci's response to and comments on his address.  http://marci4worldmark.googlepages.com/presidentaddressrebuttal 

This years election is over and all we can do is wait and see.  A few interesting notes from the election. We heard from some people that more people went to Mellon and requested to change their votes after the candidates statements than had ever done so before.  Also ithe announced voting percentage was 28%.  That is among the highest turnout ever.   If these people actually voted because they were concerned about the club and did not just turn over their proxy to Wyndham then there a decent chance Marci could win!  

Overall we were very pleased with the turnout and response at the owners meeting and appreciate everyones support.  Even if Marci wins, the issues remain and she will not be able to change everything all at once.  Her candidate website is full of great analysis to consider for next year and the years to come.  Please take a look and we will keep you up to date on the status of the election.  PLEASE become an active participant in your club pay attention and be invomved and we can keep Worldmark as one of the best vacation clubs there is to be had.


----------

